# escrima in Massachusetts



## TDelRosario (Jul 30, 2008)

Hello everyone!

I was surfing through all the Filipino Martial Arts posts earlier and came across someone looking for escrima in the MA/NH area. Other posters mentioned Mike & May's school in Salem, MA, but didn't know of any others. I couldn't find that particular thread again so I decided to start this new one. 

For all of you who don't know of escrima schools in the MA/NH area, let me introduce myself and my school.

My name is Trisha Del Rosario and I am the co-owner and Senior Instructor of CSE-Boston, located in Dorchester, MA. I am a 5th generation Pangulong Guro in the JC Cabiero lineage of Cabales Serrada Escrima. Brian Jacobs, co-owner and Chief Instructor, is a 4th generation Pangulong Guro in the same lineage. 

We have been teaching publicly since 2004 in several locations around the Boston area. We are a small school located in Dorchester, with students that come from as far as Lynn, MA to train with us. 

To learn more about us and our school, please feel free to visit our website at http://www.combatserrada.com or send an email to info@combatserrada.com. 

If you happen to be in the area on business or vacation, please feel free to drop by one of our classes. We always enjoy training with others from around the country!

We look forward to hearing from you!

Trisha Del Rosario
Dir. of Operations/Senior Instructor
CSE-Boston


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 30, 2008)

TDelRosario said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I was surfing through all the Filipino Martial Arts posts earlier and came across someone looking for escrima in the MA/NH area. Other posters mentioned Mike & May's school in Salem, MA, but didn't know of any others. I couldn't find that particular thread again so I decided to start this new one.
> 
> ...


 
Hello and welcome to MT!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome! It's good to have more FMAers here!


----------



## Bobby135 (Jul 30, 2008)

Great to see you here.  I am not sure if these guys are still around, but before I moved to the South Shore, Alix Lavaud taught at Modern Arnis of Somerville.  He is a great teacher, but I am unsure if he is still teaching.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 31, 2008)

Another couple of folks are Richard Roy in Greenfield and Ernie Laberge (Kicks and sticks) in East Hampton.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 31, 2008)

welcome to the forum

I do not get down to Boston much but will try to stop by the next time I get there.
If you know your going to get lost in the north middle section of Ma. let me know and stop by my place.
sheldon


----------



## TDelRosario (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the info about other schools!  We will definitely try to check them all out.  We love to have visitors and we love to find new places.  If you want to stop by, give us a shout.


----------



## Jack Latorre (Jul 31, 2008)

You would do well with Michael and May Williams, as they have very good reputations.

I would strongly suggest Wesley Tasker in Somerville.  You can find his bio at www.pekiti.com.  He is a superlative practitioner and teacher, and also a close friend.  

Good luck in your search.

Regards,

Jack A. Latorre


----------

